# Atlanta BBQ fest



## wudy (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone going? Aug 15-16 Atlantic station.


----------



## jburns80 (Aug 22, 2014)

I participated in the Athens Classic center bbq competition, hear the Atlanta one was fun.


----------



## lunchmeat (Mar 21, 2017)

boogie and blues is  in Calhoun, GA north of ATL  http://www.bbqboogieblues.com/

its  a KCBS qualifier for nationals i believe


----------

